# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  ok..anybody experience this yet? nailbeds ar growing in very dark

## Expat

ok...this might be the wrong thread to put this in...but here it is...
my nail beds are now growing in dark..hands only so far I think..I went to the Dr and an elctrocardiology appt is scheduled...here r my stats

5'6"
159 lbs (lost 60lbs since May 26, 2007)still have roughly 20lbs to lose
allbuteral recommended doseage for females for four weeks
lowcarb lifestyle
weightlift 4 days a week
cardio>R-ball, hikiing,skip rope
growth>2IU 5/2 since Feb 06
Melanotan11 maitenence 1/2mg twice weekly
off 1st cycle from aas>>starting back Dec 28

ok guys tell me this is normal...I am concerned...I feel ok

----------


## Expat

bump???

----------


## MMA

wrong forum for questions, pat.

----------


## Newguy4it

Yup it is......

----------

